# Where did these tiny snails come from?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

So, found this tiny little snail in my tank when I came home tonight. Actually I spotted three of these guys. They are tiny. Anyone know what type of snails these are. And how shall I get rid of them? They had to have come in on plants i think. 29 gallon planted tank, 2 GBRs


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tiny ramshorn, will probably end up with more. Yes came in with the plants. If you don't want them pull them out as you see them.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there some way to bait them.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

algae wafers, I have a 10 gal with about 50 of them, after a hour or so after dropping it in you should see them swarm. Crab sticks work to..


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Reading is easy. But suck if the size allows it's even easier. I only have trouble if that are so large that the hose is clogged.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry dude!I haven't noticed any ramshorn yet in tanks plants came from,but thought a Malaysian Trumpet Snail(MTS) could have gotten to you.The MTS are considered a "good" snail as they spend most of their time in the substrate eating detris.
Like Susan said crush/kill them when you see them as snails can multiply quickly.I'm looking hard for them now,but have only seen them(ramshorns) in my fry tanks,which is not where the plants came from.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Are they a danger to anything? I'm pretty sure it's the ramshorn kind. Wil they eat algae or are they beneficial in any way? Will assassin snails or fish eat them?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

assasins will eat the ramshorns.And they will eat leftover fish food when they have eaten all snails.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

One last question, will my GBRs eat or mess with these rams horns or an assassin snail?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They may eat them if you crush them?But they won't eliminate them on their own I don't think.The assasins are like MTS and have a very tough(thich) shell so the rams won't mess with them.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Just found this little guy. Doesn't look like the tiny one I found what type of snail is this?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

That last one looks like a pond snail. In my experience, assassins will take care of pond snails quite nicely. They will not get rid of those tiny flat ramshorns - they are too small for the assassins. I just keep squishing and removing. Sometimes when I have zucchini in the tank for my BNP, I will get a bunch out when I remove the veggie remains.

I have not had any luck with assassins and MTS either. I have a breeding population of assassins in one tank and added a bunch to another tank overrun with MTS. Only thing I saw was more and more MTS to the point where I tore this tank down yesterday. I couldn't stand the hundreds of MTS I had. The only good thing was I upgraded the MTS-infested 26 gal to a 40B!


----------

